# import nbt fsc codes



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

hi, its possible read fsc codes from one nbt and write in other nbt, and use a emulator?

everything going work?? 6nr, navigation...?

tanks in advance


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

But you do have to change the VIN to match also, which is not an issue if you are doing a retrofit and use a CAN adapter.


----------



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

how can i do this? its possible any one reply me with a do it your self?

i have a esys and fstool

tanks in advance


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

FSTool is not needed for F series. If the date on the codes you want to import is newer than on the codes you want to overwrite, E-Sys is all you need. If you are trying to overwrite older codes with newer ones, you'll need to delete old codes with Tool32 first.


----------



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

The car is a exx , i dont know how do it. 
fstool i have but never work with this, i need help.
Esys i have but just code units never import fsc. 
Please help.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+fsc+e-sys&l=1


----------



## xooler (Jun 10, 2014)

tolassssss said:


> The car is a exx , i dont know how do it.
> fstool i have but never work with this, i need help.
> Esys i have but just code units never import fsc.
> Please help.


You can easely import FSC codes matched your vin for NBT with USB flash drive.
If you have questions - PM.


----------



## Dogeball (Oct 25, 2016)

Hallo I try to send you pm ,but you cannot recive. Ease you can tell me how to export the fsc code from nbt whit esys. To have if something bad happen . Thank you


----------



## redoine (Sep 17, 2014)

*Import FSC in CIC/NBT with USB Flash Dive.*



xooler said:


> You can easely import FSC codes matched your vin for NBT with USB flash drive.
> If you have questions - PM.


Hello,

Please can you explain how to import FSC with USB Flash Drive.

Best regards.


----------

